# Chain Catcher for Cannondale R/T Tandem



## danandjan (Feb 19, 2014)

We have a '97 C'dale Road Tandem with a triple crank. I rarely use the granny gear because no matter how finely tuned the drivetrain there is a 1 in 5 chance the chain will drop. Dropping a chain on a tandem up a hill steep enough for the granny gear is the worst possible outcome.

Now Chain Catchers are the rage which seems the answer to our granny-gear need.

So -- any Cannondale tandem riders out there using a Chain Catcher?


----------



## cogtooth (Jan 20, 2007)

The chain catcher that I use works on a 24-42-54 triple, but there was too much chain rub on the derailleur with such a small chainring. I now use a 28 small chainring and the shifting is great and it is a good feeling to be able to use the small chainring without a dropped chain worry.


----------



## danandjan (Feb 19, 2014)

cogtooth said:


> The chain catcher that I use works on a 24-42-54 triple, but there was too much chain rub on the derailleur with such a small chainring. I now use a 28 small chainring and the shifting is great and it is a good feeling to be able to use the small chainring without a dropped chain worry.


True -- when you need a small chainring, you REALLY need it. I can't say how many times we've ground up a rise in a the middle ring because I was unsure the shift to low would be successful.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm running a double chainring setup on my Cannondale with the SRAM Force 22 Yaw FD and chain catcher.


----------

